# SURVIVOR: Any fans?



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Survivor* started up again. We have a new nutcase (Russell Hantz) who will make Johnny Fairplay seem like child's play. This should be an interesting season. I heard it is the last...true or rumor?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

YEP! I am a DIE-HARD fan! HE is A NUT!!!! I kinda like the Purple team right now, we will see how it goes...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I watched forever then stopped watching forever and am now just getting back into it now that I have a Tivo.  I just couldn't ever catch it when it aired.  And yes, Russell and his Dumb *** Girl Alliance is pretty funny.  I always enjoy the trouble makers for some reason and he seems to be out to cause as much as possible.  I'm just not sure he'll get away with it for long, he doesn't seem like a likable person to begin with so it'll be harder to pawn off the "I love everyone!" thing for too long.  He already has like three people suspicious of him, but it's pretty funny that he managed to get them to turn on the one girl just for saying so to his face.  I felt bad because she looked so shocked but...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I hate _Survivor_, but my Best Buddy loves it so I have to watch it so I can disgustipate with him on a regular basis. Hate to say it, but that Russell fellow? Well, I actually lived in his home town for over twelve years and let me tell ya something... he ain't no oil company owner millionaire. He's exactly what he appears to be... a fulltime, *******, backwoods jerk! I mean who in the world would work against their own team? I say its just for show purposes, but I'll continue to watch until he gets his come uppance.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can honestly say:  I have never missed a single episode.  I think the show has a little of everything...from adventure to drama including drama queens.  There is more backstabbing, mudslinging and b.s. it rivals any soap opera...lol.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I figured he was full of it on the oil tycoon thing too... and actually what he did was pretty smart.  He got people fighting and at each other's throats the second day.  When there's people disliking each other it's easier to get them to do what you want as well as keeping their suspicions off of you.  When they have an enemy they focus on that enemy and will believe just about anything that puts that enemy in a bad light.  When someone doesn't have that animosity toward another person then they're just looking for someone to pin it to.  Russell made sure it wasn't him while giving himself a wedge to get into their psyches and really screw things up.  Not saying I agree with his tactics, but he played it pretty smart and it worked just as he wanted it to.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

[quote author =sjc link=topic=13819.msg264766#msg264766 date=1253412299]
I can honestly say: I have never missed a single episode. I think the show has a little of everything...from adventure to drama including drama queens. There is more backstabbing, mudslinging and b.s. it rivals any soap opera...lol.
[/quote]

Yea, it has it all... who needs soap operas, game shows, drama, sit-coms? We have it all it SURVIVOR... THE ULTIMATE TELEVISION SHOW!  I SO LOVE IT!!!! NO phones are answered, no doorbell better ring... I will answer the phone and say "You know Survivor is on... call me when it's over!"


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

For sure!!  Meredith I knew I liked you...now I know why...lol.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I figured he was full of it on the oil tycoon thing too... and actually what he did was pretty smart. He got people fighting and at each other's throats the second day. When there's people disliking each other it's easier to get them to do what you want as well as keeping their suspicions off of you. When they have an enemy they focus on that enemy and will believe just about anything that puts that enemy in a bad light. When someone doesn't have that animosity toward another person then they're just looking for someone to pin it to. Russell made sure it wasn't him while giving himself a wedge to get into their psyches and really screw things up. Not saying I agree with his tactics, but he played it pretty smart and it worked just as he wanted it to.


You hit it on the head, Miss Schehewhatsitisade. I think Russell is awful and he reminds me so much of the people I work with. They are experts at tearing people apart and turning them against each other. I knew I disliked him from the start for deep-seated psychological reasons. I must be in need of more medication to watch this show.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Survivor!  Going to go to bed shortly so I can watch Thursday nights episode on the DVR.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's funny:  Even if we are away on vacation...we make it a point to be back at the hotel in time to watch it!!

Has anyone else heard the rumor that it is the last season??


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd be very surprised if they knew this was going to be the final season and didn't advertise it as such.  It's a way to get viewers.  "Come watch the final season!  You won't get to see it after this so it's your last chance!"  They're doing that with Monk as we speak.  It'd be silly not to use it to get more people watching if they did intend this to be the last one.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That's true...it would bring in curious viewers.  I guess you all know where I will be every Thursday at 8 pm.  Actually, I DVR it...then start watching it at 8:15 and it let's me skip the commercials and still be in sync with the end so my daughter and I can IM about it right afterward.  She starts texting me at 9:00 on the dot.  Every week we bold face the word survivor back and forth to eachother throughout the day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> That's true...it would bring in curious viewers. I guess you all know where I will be every Thursday at 8 pm. Actually, I DVR it...then start watching it at 8:15 and it let's me skip the commercials and still be in sync with the end so my daughter and I can IM about it right afterward. She starts texting me at 9:00 on the dot. Every week we bold face the word survivor back and forth to eachother throughout the day.


OMG! WE are the SAME person! I do the texting thing back & FORTH ALL DAY LONG WITH MY BROTHER! And I DVR it so I can skip the commercials TOO! It starts at 7 here so we sit down to eat about 6:30 and when the last dish is done we turn it on... about 7:15! Wierd, huh?


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I have watched off and on-some seasons more than others. At times it has seemed too contrived or I have not likes anyone so I quit watching.
You have to hate someone who makes up a story about his dog being killed in a flood-I hope he does not last long


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

It is not the last season, the next season was filmed back to back with this one.  Filming will end in October and the next edition is going to be an All Star version again.

Why yes, I am a Survivor fan!  I am part of a pool that bets on the winner each time (along with The Amazing Race)  I didn't watch Africa or Marquesas for some reason.  I have seen every season except for those.

Gretchen, from the very first Survivor, was from the town I lived in and went on to become the morning radio DJ. (And still is)  Ryan S., from Pearl Island, is the son of the teacher my son had in 2nd grade.  We often saw Gretchen in Wal-Mart   We have since moved from there but that was pretty interesting.  She would come talk to the kids in school about her experiences.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rudy from the very first survivor lives right by me too   Haven't seen him around that I know of, though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Speaking of Amazing Race...
I was a huge fan.  BUT it never comes on the same time and have to dvr the whole night because football makes it run late.  If I dvr regular time the end gets chopped off.  If I dvr whole night it limits my other channel viewing should I have anything else dvr ing; because then I can't switch  channels  It is so frustrating.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Survivor. I thought that Ben (aka Coack aka delusional twit) out did Johnny Fiarplay. Although, Ben struck me as needing some serious psychiatric attention and meds and not as someone trying to portray themselves as evil like Johnny. Russell can get off my TV screen as soon as possible. He is annoying and not entertaining.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

sjc said:


> Speaking of Amazing Race...
> I was a huge fan. BUT it never comes on the same time and have to dvr the whole night because football makes it run late. If I dvr regular time the end gets chopped off. If I dvr whole night it limits my other channel viewing should I have anything else dvr ing; because then I can't switch channels It is so frustrating.


If you have BRAVO I think it is? They rerun the Amazing Race a couple days later in the week. It kind of sucks if you want to talk to anyone about it, but I had the same issues trying to Tivo it on CBS and had to resort to this the last three seasons. It's also a good way to try and do both and if you realize you missed any of it the first night then you have the backup later in the week. I had to do this a lot with Warehouse 13 as well.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I DVR the hour after the Amazing Race to prepare for football overruns.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I DVR the hour after the Amazing Race to prepare for football overruns.


This is a pet peeve of mine with CBS. . .they must have a corporate rule that says they _will_ schedule '60 Minutes" at 7 p.m. But they're also usually showing a football game at 4 p.m. During the season they almost never start '60 minutes' on time which means all their other shows get pushed back too. . . .I find it most annoying. At least, on Fox, they schedule a football wrap-up show at 7. . .if the games go long the show goes short and their 8 p.m. and later shows start on time. Much more sensible. . . .assuming, of course, you want to watch those shows. 

Oh. . .this thread is on 'Survivor'. . . .sorry. . .have never watched it.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> so I can *disgustipate* with him on a regular basis.


Nice, lol. I get the discuss and disgust, but what is the rest? ruminate? nothing, just a generic ending? Please explain the word. I think I'm gonna like it a whole lot.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They need to just call it "Around About 60 Minutes On a Good Day" and cut that to make up for the time.  Do people still watch this show?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> Nice, lol. I get the discuss and disgust, but what is the rest? ruminate? nothing, just a generic ending? Please explain the word. I think I'm gonna like it a whole lot.


Good guess, Mr/Ms?Cat! But no cigar for you. The word disgustipate has a very long and venerable history, dating back to my early childhood... OK, OK. I'm a Popeye, the Sailorman fan, as you might wish to check on the "Celebrating Middle Age" thread. I love to make up words and I think I may have learned the trade from Popeye. Disgustipate was one of his favorite words.  It also puts me in mind of my favorite Latin phrase: De gustibus no es desputandum (spelling not guaranteed... I'm not Roman) which means "There is no accounting for taste" (which aptly describes me most of the time)!! Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am definitely a fan.I tivo'd it and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

It's Ms., but why be so formal?  Most people call me either, "Cat", or, "Oh no, not _her_ again", or "Doesn't she ever shut up?"

While I'm not a Popeye fan, I do like your word and look forward to seeing more of your word morphing.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, episode two made me hate the series even more.  Russell's shorts are the most disgusting thing I've seen in a while.... (even worse than Wal-mart parking lot people and that's pretty scary).  He puts me in mind of a fellow I once knew that got hit by lightning three times in his life and none of the strikes improved him except the third and final one that happened only three days before we buried him.  A sad story, but a happy ending.  That's what I hope will happen eventually on this show and by that time I expect my buddy will owe me a great deal for having watched it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Cat said:


> It's Ms., but why be so formal?  Most people call me either, "Cat", or, "Oh no, not _her_ again", or "Doesn't she ever shut up?"
> 
> While I'm not a Popeye fan, I do like your word and look forward to seeing more of your word morphing.


Thank you, Ms. Ohnonot_her_again!  I read something you wrote on another thread that was quite entertaining. I like to see people get their comeuppances, but I guess I'm not usually the one that gives it to them. It's sort of like seeing Karma in action when that happens.  So thanks for saying something sort of like I might like to say but don't (what the heck did I just say?) But I can't call you Cat because there are too many negative (personal) memories attached that name. I kind of like the second option as you probably noted and me dearly departed grandmum would hit me with her broom if I addressed a lady I'd only just met without some sort of honorary in front of her name. What did you think of Episode Two? Is Russell for real?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't believe he found the Immunity Idol already    I don't know if he's for real or not, but he's entertaining and so far the game has played out exactly how he wanted it to.  It sounds like that might change a bit next week with Jeyson I think his name is?  The one he trusted with knowing he had the idol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Brandon, Russell's "shorts" are actually his underwear.  Which makes it even more disgusting.  I'm not sure what they're called, but they're the long legged, and too tight to be seen on TV on a chubby guy, kind.  I had to avert my eyes.
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Im a huge fan, have watched almost all the series


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I can't believe he found the Immunity Idol already  I don't know if he's for real or not, but he's entertaining and so far the game has played out exactly how he wanted it to. It sounds like that might change a bit next week with Jeyson I think his name is? The one he trusted with knowing he had the idol.


I truly hope so. This is probably one of the show's big hooks: Characters you love to hate. I don't really think it's an actual reality show because there is no way (I hope) that all those seemingly intelligent people can be taken in by that blooming idiot. 


drenee said:


> Brandon, Russell's "shorts" are actually his underwear. Which makes it even more disgusting. I'm not sure what they're called, but they're the long legged, and too tight to be seen on TV on a chubby guy, kind. I had to avert my eyes.
> deb


I think you are right, Miss Deb, on both accounts. I'd have to lure him off behind a palm tree and throttle him. I think in a true survival situation that is probably what would happen to him. Something like, "O! Geez, a stray coconut got him. Man! That coconut must have weighed a ton!"


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

He better hope the cameras and production staff stick close to protect him.  Becky had his number but now she's gone and I don't think she warned anyone.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

But, Miss Deb, I have to ask since this is my first time ever watching:  Why don't we get to see much of the other team?  It seems we only see them at challenge time or am I just so fed up with Russell that I don't notice the others?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've only watched for a couple of seasons but it's my opinion the crazier the character the more air time they get.

miss deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The more dysfunctional the tribe the more air time it gets. What this points to if Foa Foa being in really, really bad shape. For folks who enjoy discussing Survivor, Television Without Pity has an entire board devoted to it. There are over 20 pages of discussion on last nights episode. The language and discussion is more adult then what you will find here. Which is why you will find my more in depth discussion over there. I love Kindle Boards but the PG nature is limiting (for me).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I started watching because my son and his wife did, and we discussed it.  But really, I have no desire to discuss it any length other than the PG nature we have here.  I can only imagine how wild the discussions would be over there.  
Most seasons I couldn't tell you the names of the tribes, and sometimes I can't even tell you what country they were in if my life depended on it.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They are not that wild. Just more detailed with some not so nice language to describe certain players. (shrugs)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure they're very interesting, and probably very correct.  I know the first season I was much more into it, discussing it, getting frustrated at the moves and the players.  I don't follow it near as much now.  Of course, I love the nice guy and they seem to go pretty quickly.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

All I know is Mike (SPOILER)


Spoiler



who had to leave for possible heart trouble, reminded


 me of the weird old wrestler guy from back in the day Lou Albano...lol.

RE: DVR Amazing race... Wouldn't it be great if DVR-ing went by show in general and not by time schedule? We'd never have to worry.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

sjc said:


> RE: DVR Amazing race... Wouldn't it be great if DVR-ing went by show in general and not by time schedule? We'd never have to worry.


I was always under the impression that Tivo -should- do this, but sometimes mine does and sometimes it doesn't. As for the people falling for Russell's antics, you have to realize how much of it we see in his confessionals that they don't. Assuming it's not all scripted and the show isn't a complete hoax, he's acted relatively nice around everyone in the tribe. He talks like an angel at tribal council and tries to let everyone know he's willing to go all the way to make sure they stay in the game so long as they help him. There's really nothing he's done for them to dislike him other than the general feeling that he's a sleazy guy.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the first time I'm watching since way back in Season One.  Russell is really awful but I'm sure CBS loves having a guy that everyone loves to hate!  Hmmm, I wonder if the producers told Russell where to find the immunity thing so he would stick around longer and boost the ratings?  

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish my DVR would be show related instead of time related as well.  I often record races, and if there's a rain delay my recording ends too soon.  After a couple times of not seeing an ending I finally started allowing 2 extra hours recording time.  But that really cuts into my available space.  
Oh well, at least it's better than missing shows all together.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> I wish my DVR would be show related instead of time related as well. I often record races, and if there's a rain delay my recording ends too soon. After a couple times of not seeing an ending I finally started allowing 2 extra hours recording time. But that really cuts into my available space.
> Oh well, at least it's better than missing shows all together.
> deb


I read this this morning and decided to add time to my Amazing Race timer. I so DON'T want to miss it!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad someone can learn from my dilemmas.  
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have Cold Case set to record right after Amazing Race. It helps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing about TiVo.  .you can set it to record shows, and if it is set up to talk to the Internet and get the schedule periodically, it will pick 'em up whenever they air.  Seems like if the schedule changes a couple days in advance or more, the change will register; sooner than that it probably won't update.

And, of course, it has no clue if something earlier you don't care about runs long. . . a perennial problem on channel 9 during football season.  If you set to record a live thing, TiVo will ask if you want to add time, but it doesn't if you're recording something of defined length -- you have to know there's something ahead of it that might run long and remember to add time.

Oh. . . .back on topic. . . .no, not a fan of survivor. . . .don't watch it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure CBS is loving Mr. Mean...and I'm sure they are prompting him on the sidelines.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ok, so Ben didn't get his way!!! Great!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OR Russell, but he voted for BEN anyway... sure didn't go BRAGGIN' about how he DID NOT control that situation!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I hope it took him down a notch or two to see that he was not in control after all.  Yay, Jaison!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

He did say he would probably have to vote for Ben to keep the trust he has with the rest of the tribe.  I'm still not sure why he wanted the girl out so much though.  She didn't do anything to him I saw, and I think he figured the wisest move was to just lose that battle so he can keep plugging away at the war.  She's probably on the block next, though I can't imagine them losing too many more times in a row without a shake up of some sort.

I felt bad for Shambo, she fit in with them so much better than her own tribe.  And it was so stupid to go for the comfort.  Just like the guy said, how comfortable is a couple mats, towels and some pillows?  And it's going to storm next week so it'll all get ruined anyway.  I didn't even see a tarp among the other items but apparently there was one.  Again, like someone said, that alone was worth giving everything else up.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love that Ben is gone.  Russell can stick around for a while for entertainment value.  
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> He did say he would probably have to vote for Ben to keep the trust he has with the rest of the tribe.


Good points. I do remember him saying that, but do they really trust him? I wouldn't, but I'm not there and have the inside story. And I can't figure why he'd want to vote Ashley out other than just part of his diabolically dumb plan. And WOW, I was shocked when the other Russell went for the comfort... taking care of his women? I'd say he was just a'skeered of them!  I saw all that camping gear and my eyes lit up, but the pillows and mats? Come on!

But like I said, this is my first season. What will happen if the Foa Foa keep losing members? Will they forfeit or what?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> But like I said, this is my first season. What will happen if the Foa Foa keep losing members? Will they forfeit or what?


Never a Forfeit...they merge the two tribes...you'll see; stick around. Then, you will see some real back stabbing.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, they always mix it up.  Last season one of the tribes were big losers too, but they pretty much always merge them.  You'd think after a dozen seasons they'd shake that up a bit... I mean even Hell's Kitchen has shaken it up by just randomly putting people on one team from another and such.  So who knows what'll happen this season.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I'm glad Ben is gone,and I still hate Russell. He is such a jerk.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can think of a less kind word for Russell...but we'll stick with jerk.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

So, nobody watched it yesterday?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh, I did.  I was hoping that the first mini challenge meant they'd go home with more food cuz they'd go home with two less tribe members sent to boost the numbers of the other tribe.  Would be evil to do that, especially since they were picking their best to go with them in case it was a challenge.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw it too.  Was surprised how happy I was that team finally won something.  But from the preview for next week's show, it looks like evil Russell is scheming again.  

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm glad things are starting to even up a bit.  I think we are in for some serious twists and turns.  The "oil" tycoon sure is "slick"...lol.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

What did you all think of Shambo's chicken talk?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No excile island this season.
deb


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Yep, they always mix it up. Last season one of the tribes were big losers too, but they pretty much always merge them. You'd think after a dozen seasons they'd shake that up a bit... I mean even Hell's Kitchen has shaken it up by just randomly putting people on one team from another and such. So who knows what'll happen this season.


There was one season where they didn't merge the tribes. Remember Stephanie being all by her lonesome at her camp? And then there have been a couple other times when they've mixed up tribe members and evened up the numbers. You just never know what they're going to do. Most often, they do merge though.

I loved Shambo thinking she was the chicken whisperer. Funny stuff!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Shambo is a hoot...that mullet!!  My sister wanted to dress up as her for Halloween; but I told her unless people watch survivor they'll think she's just someone walking around with a bad hairdo.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Shambo cracks me up.  I'm glad she wasn't eliminated last week.

N


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Fairly bored with this show.  Nothing new anymore.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I saw it too. Was surprised how happy I was that team finally won something. But from the preview for next week's show, it looks like evil Russell is scheming again.
> 
> N


ME TOO!  I even said as much out loud... the rest of my family agreed. It was just weird that we all were happy for them.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Anybody see last night's episode?  

N


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I did.


Spoiler



I thought tribal council was pretty lame.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The team that keeps losing is far more likeable. I keep rooting for them not to lose.

And I can't believe


Spoiler



Natalie voted for Ashley!


 

N


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that was the start of Russell being in big trouble.  He has someone who doesn't trust him still around and she'll be around long enough to spread it unlike all the others.  He also lost Ashley who was one of his big supporters.  I can't believe him and Natalie voted for her.  If he and she had gone with Ashely and voted the other girl there would have been a tie at the very least.  All Russell would have to do is get someone alone on the way there with a quick whisper and they had an easy majority.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I was sure they were going to shake up the tribes when they went to that reward challenge.  That would have been so great!  Snakey Russell wouldn't have known what hit him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to say that even after last week's chicken thing with Shambo: SPOILER


Spoiler



I felt so bad that she was exiled from the tribe. She even commented on the hurt she felt.


 I agree that tribal counsel was lame.

Although, next week the previews show that: SPOILER:


Spoiler



the challenge is stopped and medics get called in


...Should be interesting!! I love the show...still; even after all these seasons (even if it has lost some of its spark). Russell sure is an ass!!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Russell is diabolical, most definitely.  As much as I dislike him, he has a strategy that appears to be working for him.  All (?) his targets have been voted out.  Reminds me of Dr. Will from Big Brother.  Except Dr. Will was infinitely more likeable than Russell.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Russells tactics are definitely working; FOR NOW.  We'll see.  Someone is bound to catch on to him.  I hope.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't like Russell one bit but he sure is playing the game.  No one even knows he's a weasel yet though at least one is starting to figure it out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you just imagine if that creep goes all the way and takes the million? I'll be so


Spoiler



pissed


 off. Hopefully he will do horrible in the upcoming challenges and they will vote him out. Though he does make things interesting.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Russell will not last long when the tribes merge, or mix, or whatever they decide to do with them.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Russell wanted Liz gone next.  Do you guys think she would have been voted off if it hadn't rained?  I'm not sure, because she's been a really strong player so far.  

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think her strength would have kept her there regardless.  They are not winning challenges, and they need to think about that before personality differences.  Just my opinion.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

One thing I noticed about Russell:  he comes out of the gate full force on the challenges but loses steam very quickly...hopefully that will hurt him.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It would have been simple to get Liz voted off if not for the rain.  The two other girls were easy votes.  They're close friends and the other one was the only other target for the vote.  Throw in Russell's vote and he would have only needed one more, at worst they had a tie.  I'm really surprised he didn't try despite the rain and I think Liz being there for 2 more days is going to be the first nail in his coffin.  I do agree with the merge thing too, he won't last a day with Shambo watching him like a hawk and you know she would be.  I'm scared she's on really shaky ground though and won't make it through another tribal council.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The commercials for this week's Survivor report that someone leaves because of a medical emergency and show Jeff whatshisname Probst saying it was the most scared he's been...I might watch it this week!

Betsy


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm afraid the hurt person might be


Spoiler



Shambo. I saw a lot of reaction shots and hers wasn't one of them -_-


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Too bad it isn't Russell.  Oohh...I sound horrible wishing another person harm....better him than Shambo.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bagel sandwich


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

VA, I think maybe you meant to be in the Current Snackage thread.  
You must be studying late again.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We'll allow that post by saying:
"Boy those people on Survivor must wish that they could sink their teeth into a bagel sandwich right now."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought the same thing, the Survivors would do a lot for a bagel sandwich.
deb


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe they would get rid of Russell for a bagel sandwich!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny, sem.

deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

As long as it's not a sea slug guts bagel sandwich!  

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't been watching Survivor this year (I haven't watched for several years, actually) but one site is reporting there might be a bromance brewing between these two guys. Any truth to this rumor? Anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cute guys.    Even under the grunge.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cute guys.  Even under the grunge.
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking the same thing. They look like they would clean up nicely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Notice how the wet fabric of the black shirt clings tightly, must be a tight weave....

Betsy, who is always happy to have another fabric discussion.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Notice how the wet fabric of the black shirt clings tightly, must be a tight weave....
> 
> Betsy, who is always happy to have another fabric discussion.


Crocking. Such good memories of crocking...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The show has not played up anything between these two, like they have in past years with 
survivors.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> The show has not played up anything between these two, like they have in past years with
> survivors.
> deb


Thanks, Deb.

I still think they are cute together, though.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw a more definitive promo yesterday and it appears


Spoiler



that it is the nice Russell that is the one that gets hurt. It looked like he wasn't feeling well, was getting woozy and slipped and hit his head on the edge of some kind of square frame prop being used in the challenge.



I think nasty Russell makes me think of the evil leprechaun character from the movie of the same name. With his paunchy stomach and those evil glowing blue eyes and the maniac look he has.....and how is is keeping that paunchy stomach when the others in his tribe are getting skinnier by the minute??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Daisysmama said:


> I saw a more definitive promo yesterday and it appears
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ya know he gives Texans a bad name... seriously you are some OIL company owner and you are missing one of your front teeth We do have dentists here and with all that money he has he should have had that fixed! He drives me crazy! He is not even FUN to


Spoiler



HATE


! (of course I don't really


Spoiler



HATE


 anyone, but still) I can't wait until tonight!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we are supposed to


Spoiler



Hate


 him. It makes the ratings go up!

I have the DVR set to record it - usually don't get to watch it until about 11 PM after I get the "older folks" to bed (my MIL 82 and her sister 87 live with me).

I suspect he will be around until the merge and then he will hit the skids!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Judging from Russell "planting seeds" among the other tribe, I'm betting the merge is next week and probably the week after if not. It would make sense for them to spring it on them right after both tribes had "merge preparation vote offs" ready to cast which got foiled.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad nobody got voted off this week. I thought it would have been unfair to Foa Foa, with them ahead when the challenge was stopped, and not even getting pizza! 

I haven't watched _Survivor_ in years, so I'm not real clear on what exactly happens at the merge, but it seems to me that the Foa Foa members are much closer (even with evil Russell) and are more likely to stand together while the Galu members have been kind of petty.

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I smell a merger.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I was really surprised when


Spoiler



they didn't send Jaison home.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I missed the show last night and had to watch on CBS's website, and the first thing I saw was a clip titled


Spoiler



Liz, the Day After


.  Gack! Talk about a spoiler! 

Was still surprised, as


Spoiler



she seemed to perform very well in the challenge


, but I guess that is how the game is played.

N


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Anybody still watching with me?  I have to admit, Evil Russell is growing on me.

N


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm still watching but I fell asleep halfway through my DVR'd copy last night and will try to catch up tonight. 

Yes, I was thinking the same thing either he is growing up or I am becoming more tolerant!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife and I are still watching, and I agree that Russell is growing on me too...



Spoiler



I loved how last night's episode ended though, I always love it when some blowhard dishes out a bunch of crap at everyone else... and then promptly gets voted off!!!! Even better that he had an immunity idol but didn't use it!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've liked Russell through the whole thing ><  My stupid DVR decided to freeze 7 minutes in so when I went to watch at half past the hour I lost like 25 minutes of the show -_-  I missed the merge and the challenge and went almost right to the pre-vote scheming so I wasn't happy.  All the stupid stuff my Tivo tapes for me and one of the things I tell it to tape is when it decides to conk out.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sem said:


> Yes, I'm still watching but I fell asleep halfway through my DVR'd copy last night and will try to catch up tonight.
> 
> Yes, I was thinking the same thing either he is growing up or I am becoming more tolerant!


Don't feel bad I fell asleep before tribal council... and I was watching it while it was actually on!  Yes, it went off at 8:00 PM! I DVR'd it so when I woke up at 8:21... I replayed the part I missed... wow! what a blindside! 

OK! I will not let him grow on ME!  I am insulted that he is a TEXAN!  He still makes me sick...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I've liked Russell through the whole thing >< My stupid DVR decided to freeze 7 minutes in so when I went to watch at half past the hour I lost like 25 minutes of the show -_- I missed the merge and the challenge and went almost right to the pre-vote scheming so I wasn't happy. All the stupid stuff my Tivo tapes for me and one of the things I tell it to tape is when it decides to conk out.


bummer!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I've liked Russell through the whole thing >< My stupid DVR decided to freeze 7 minutes in so when I went to watch at half past the hour I lost like 25 minutes of the show -_- I missed the merge and the challenge and went almost right to the pre-vote scheming so I wasn't happy. All the stupid stuff my Tivo tapes for me and one of the things I tell it to tape is when it decides to conk out.


If that happens again, you can always watch it on CBS's website, which is what I usually do. Be careful though: last week, I saw the title of another clip advertising who got voted out before I could watch the episode! 



911jason said:


> My wife and I are still watching, and I agree that Russell is growing on me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was kinda hard to see that he had no clue what might happen. And I'm still not clear on why


Spoiler



Russell thought he might be voted out, but now I'm kinda glad he doesn't have the immunity idol to play anymore


. And Shambo still seems completely clueless...wonder if


Spoiler



Jaison will hold her vote against her


? He doesn't seem catty like Monica, though.

N


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> If that happens again, you can always watch it on CBS's website, which is what I usually do. Be careful though: last week, I saw the title of another clip advertising who got voted out before I could watch the episode!


I always forget I can do that. Will have to see what I missed! Thanks!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't WAIT to see how


Spoiler



Russell scrambles now that he's lost his precious immunity idol.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We watch Russell thicken the plot...and he's the guy we love to hate...but growing on me...NOT!!  He is an ass.
Blindside:  Yep...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This week should be interesting as they all scramble to find their footing.  
Russell was pretty sure he could swing a vote his way.  He underestimated
the men in the opposing tribe.
I don't expect Russell or the rest of his tribe to last long.
Maybe a day longer than Shambo.  
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

An aussie here and our free/cable is only just showing R Tocantins, so I have to um, obtain US Survivor through other means.  We also cant access the CBS video, it is blocked.

I hated Russell to start with, but have begun to like him in recent episodes.  And I think he is just now realising his vulnerability, which is something that may never have happened to him before, so I suspect he might actually 'grow' by being on Survivor.  And really, he is just doing what is expected of people to survive, and he did survive the wet and cold really well. In Australia he is called ER too.  I dislike many on the other team; except Brett, I think he is sweet and good.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I am still rooting for the folks on the old Foa Foa tribe.  I don't like the other team as much; maybe it is b/c there have been more of them and so each of them has had less screen time.  But yes, it will be really interesting how the merge changes everything.

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like Jaison.  He seems like such a nice guy.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Based on his name alone, he *must* be!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You don't think you're a bit prejudice, are you, Jason?  

deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I like Jaison too.  He stands up to people he doesn't like and is willing to put himself on the line to get rid of them.

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

He's very calm and collected.  And pretty cute too.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wellllllllllll enough about me already, let's get back to discussing Survivor.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Russell is turning out to be a bit smarter than I gave him credit for.
I never dreamed there would be another immunity idol.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Russell is turning out to be a bit smarter than I gave him credit for.
> I never dreamed there would be another immunity idol.
> deb


He is definitely playing the game. He is so sneaky that he is starting to grow on me. Don't you know they will try to keep someone glued to his side now!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hard not to like Russell now   The other tribe is so snotty and full of themselves.  I'm so glad they got a reality check.  Seeing their faces was priceless.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Last night's episode was so awesome!  Survivor doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow!   I was worried evil Russell wasn't going to play his immunity idol if he really thought they would all vote for Natalie!  (Sorry, I started calling him that to distinguish from the other Russell, and now I can't stop.)  That was a great tribal council, seeing those Galu faces when they realized their votes would not count!  

I wonder why Shambo voted for Russell, though?  Was that part of the evil plan?

I am new to watching this show: what does the "jury" do?

N


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

When they get down to the final two, the jury decides who gets the big $$$. It is an interesting twist because the jury consists of those people who were voted off. (can't remember how many are on the jury but if I had the time, I could do the math.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Footnote:  You think "Oily Russell" makes you Texans look bad...HELLLLOOOO...Richard Hatch, I haven't lived him down since season one!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

sem said:


> When they get down to the final two, the jury decides who gets the big $$$. It is an interesting twist because the jury consists of those people who were voted off. (can't remember how many are on the jury but if I had the time, I could do the math.


That should be interesting! 

N


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Somehow people seem to know who voted for who this season, so I think Shambo voted for Russell just to keep her ties with the other team secret.  It wouldn't take a genius to figure out that there's 4 of the other tribe left and 5 votes for the girl and I guarantee they'd figure it was Shambo in that case.  A little math and a lot of speculation and she would have been in trouble for no good reason.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This season is shaping up.  Though, I must say it lacks the personality and character (not to mention DRAMA) of seasons past.  If it weren't for Oily Russell; it would be a dud.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Russell was always smart, but a little too arrogant.  The episode which made me start to like him was when it rained and rained, and he was out there revelling in it and not letting it get him down.

He has played brilliantly all through and a couple of weeks ago I started to admire and like him.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Something needs to change or he needs to win the next few immunity challenges though.  Unless they can sway more than Shambo on their side, it's time for the other snotty tribe to start picking them all off.  Their smugness is worse than anything Russell has done this season I think.  It drives me crazy and I'm not sure there's a single one of them I like at all anymore except for Shambo and she's all but removed herself from their group.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I started really disliking the other team when it was raining and Russell (their team captain) was trying to start a fire, and they were all making snide remarks about him.  

Then again, I bet it's pretty easy for the producers of the show to edit so that we like/dislike whomever they want.  In fact, when evil Russell found the immunity idol (again), I was thinking, I wonder if they're telling him where to look?  

N


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Hard not to like Russell now  The other tribe is so snotty and full of themselves. I'm so glad they got a reality check. Seeing their faces was priceless.


OK... so you are RIGHT! I started liking him this last show.... and I'm constantly saying to myself... "Self...seriously?... you LIKE him Really Have ya lost ya


Spoiler



friggin'


 mind"  My whole family started liking him.... weird!!!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I could be wrong, but before the vote it was 7-4 tribe vs tribe, now that Kelly was voted out it's 6-4, and if Shambo switches alliances (which she already has, in my opinion) then it's 5-5 now. This week's episode should be good!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I respect Russell for going out there and being proactive enough to hunt down two immunity idols.  With that said, I can't ever like him because in my opinion, he's a misogynistic creep.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Spoiler



Can you believe Russell did it again He's a bit smarter than I gave him credit for.
Or they edited him that way so we'd be all amazed tonight. Whichever, it's pretty good.



deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I had heard this was supposed to be a boring season - NOT. I loved last night's show, and something that sounded suspiciously like hooting and cackling came out of my mouth


Spoiler



when Russell found the Idol AGAIN!


  Some folks that thought they were "Players" were just stunned at Tribal Council. Now it will be a whole week until we find out what happens next (there will be a show on Thanksgiving, won't there?) I also think John moved himself up in the game quite nicely and he is cute!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There are a lot of cute players this year.  Both women and men.
deb


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

crebel said:


> I had heard this was supposed to be a boring season - NOT. I loved last night's show, and something that sounded suspiciously like hooting and cackling came out of my mouth
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They usually do a recap type show on Thanksgiving... just rehashing what's already happened so far, and showing clips that didn't get shown before.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right, TG.  I had forgot about that.  
Don't they sometimes show things we don't normally 
see during the regular show?
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I cackled too when


Spoiler



Russel found his third immunity idol


.  Especially after Dave chased him all around camp and then lost him!  I'm thinking,


Spoiler



are the producers telling Russell where the idols are


 to keep things interesting for us?

Anybody else surprised


Spoiler



they turned John


? I was surprised they tried to


Spoiler



turn Monica


!

N 

P.S. For anybody who's interested, at the CBS website, they have a bunch of extra clips like secret scenes and players' reactions to what is going on.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I was surprised they tried to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yup, that was an immensely stupid move. She's such a snake... I've wanted her gone for a while now. The last episode was fun though. This season is turning out to be one of my favorites... though I haven't really seen it in years so that might not be fair to say.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

What a hoot Russell is! And so glad that Laura has gone, she thought she was Queen.  Monica - she is my next target.  I reckon Natalie will win if she can hang in there. She has no enemies on either side.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really like Natalie.  She gives 100%, and does not back bite, which might hurt her in the end.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Natalie...she works her tail off without complaint. She is great in the challenges.

I couldn't believe Russell did it AGAIN!! However, *my brother thinks* the producers are prompting him on the sidelines (in other words: he thinks it's fixed). I personally think he is getting food and eating away from the tribe. How is it that he hasn't lost that gut of his yet? I said it before: he's the one we love to hate. I still don't care for him; but he is playing the game perfectly; outwit, outplay, outsmart...
Did you notice what a horrible thing he does in the previews for next week?

I can't wait for the post show when everyone is cleaned up. I love the show and I have never ever missed an episode.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Russell does actually seem to have lost weight.  You always lose where you have the least amount of fat first, and he's toning up a lot, even in the stomach.  I hate to think the producers or something are influencing things, but it -is- really strange how he decided to start looking for the 2nd one just as they got a clue for it.  Maybe it's how they edited it, I have no idea.  It's good TV though... for a reality show anyway.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Russell seems the type who lives by his gut instinct.  I also hope the producers aren't influecing anything.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I also hope the producers aren't influencing anything.


I sure hope not. Millions of viewers will feel like they've been had. Maybe they just play up certain people who make for good drama.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There's definitely some playing up the drama in the editing.  It makes me wonder if they manipulate the timeline a bit more than we realize sometimes, showing things that happened out of order to draw out the suspense.  A good example of when they -do- do that is in tribal council with the votes, reading them out person by person instead of actually pulling them out randomly.  But say like with the Russell situation and the second idol.  He could have started looking for it -immediately- after using the first one, which makes more sense than him waiting a couple days then suddenly deciding to look for one.  So maybe they just edited it so they showed that sequence of events after the other team found out about it on their reward challenge in order to make it more dramatic.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Scheherazade:  Ditto; I couldn't agree more.  I am certain it is shot and then edited in different dramatic order.  Hey, it makes for great TV.  I don't think it is totally fixed like my brother does...but I do believe it is enhanced and played up.  In some instances, cut altogether...Can you imagine how many hours are shot and wasted?  I can only wonder about the cut stuff that they DON'T want us to see.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a feeling that


Spoiler



Shambo


 is probably next on the chopping block... though people seem to be debating on how much they can trust Russell. I kind of wanted to see


Spoiler



Dave go


 tonight, but oh well. It was still a fun episode.


Spoiler



As soon as he pulled that thing with the pie, especially after betraying his tribe, John shouldn't have been surprised at all but I think he was the most shocked I've seen anyone all season.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, not sure about Shambo. She used to seem like that crazy aunt everybody loves, but now she's become mean-spirited. Even the Foa Foa's aren't interacting with her that much (or so it seems).

Did you see the preview for next week? I'm scared for Mick! 

I'm not sure I understand Jaison's reasoning behind "taking one for the team" and


Spoiler



buying the immunity boost


 but I like the way he plays the game: honest and straight-forward.

N


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess technically he could have given immunity away to another member if they were in danger.  I sometimes wonder how that would work.  People who have a solid plan would suddenly have no idea what to do and unless they were smart enough to think of a backup it might prove to be a good strategy.  It's entirely possible they'd all vote for different people and completely break the vote.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I wanted to see Dave go. But when John was a selfish ass with the pie...I changed my mind.


Spoiler



I was laughing at the shock on John's face when he got the boot. It was so animated.


Shambo looked shocked too. I kind of like Shambo but, I too, am afraid she is soon to be on the chopping block. Natalie is a very strong player. If she's smart...she'll start going a little low-key to stay in the game and fly under the radar.

Speaking of flying under the radar: Brett...doesn't utter a word and for that, he may be the one to watch. He could take it all. He's not pissing anyone off; running off his mouth, lying, backstabbing...etc. We'll see. LOVE the show. Huge fan.

Russell: He is by far the best player ever...but I still don't care for him; however, kudos to him for being such a great player. I hope Natalie takes it; but I won't be ticked if Russell does because he does deserve it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I at least want Russell to stick around to the end.  He makes the show this season for me.  Everyone else is pretty tame in comparison.  I think both sides are going to start to worry about Shambo being too much of a loose cannon.  I think she's the one that they're both going to be able to agree on.  Then again, Russell's own tribe seems to be questioning him now so it could be interesting next week.  I found it funny that he told the guy he had the idol then was like, "Well that was stupid of me.  Sorry, but when I make a mistake, you have to pay for it.  When are these people going to learn not to listen to me?"

I'm not sure about his strategy at the auction.  I think he should have blown the money on an early item so he could act irritated about not being able to get the second clue to the idol.  It would have kept them from wondering if he already had it since he didn't make a move to bid on it and would have kept him from being suspected of having it because he bid and won the clue.  I guess there's no way he could have known it was coming and was trying to avoid making people mad by eating in front of them or something, but I think that would have been a smarter way to go.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> There's definitely some playing up the drama in the editing. It makes me wonder if they manipulate the timeline a bit more than we realize sometimes, showing things that happened out of order to draw out the suspense. A good example of when they -do- do that is in tribal council with the votes, reading them out person by person instead of actually pulling them out randomly. But say like with the Russell situation and the second idol. He could have started looking for it -immediately- after using the first one, which makes more sense than him waiting a couple days then suddenly deciding to look for one. So maybe they just edited it so they showed that sequence of events after the other team found out about it on their reward challenge in order to make it more dramatic.


The only way to determine the possibility of (re-sequence taping/footage):
...Would be to DVR it every week and replay it segment by segment and pay very very close attention to detail...ex: If say Russell for example had less facial hair in say the fifth segment than the third or fourth; then that would be proof. Or if supposedly in the "same" footage two different outfits are worn. Just small details that might not be picked up on at first glance.

I got the biggest kick out of last season: when on day one, a contestant showed up in heels and a dress and Jeff basically announced, "OK what you have on right now is what you are stuck with...start hiking."

*I can't wait for Thursday. The sad thing is I hate when the season is over and there is nothing to watch on Thursday...it's such a bummer when it's over. I hope it never gets the axe...I can't believe it's 19 seasons!!* Next thing you know; Boston Rob and Amber will have a tv show with their new kid...lol.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm an on again off again fan of Survivor.  Some seasons I get into it and some seasons I lose interest after a few episodes.  This season I'm anticipating it every week.  Thank the Survivor gods for Russell, he's made this the best season I've ever watched.  Really hope he wins.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

The two most interesting people throughout Survivor history, imo, Rupert vs. Russell.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My sister named her dog after Rupert.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, when did they start voting 2 people off in one show?

But IMHO, they finally voted off the person least deserving of being there!  

N


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

From a strategic point of view, I'd want to be the person Russell takes to the final.

"You know, he engineered every person on this jury's ouster."

BING a million bucks!


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

Laura Morret lives in Salem. I go to Church with her. She's not ANYTHING like they edited her into being. They kept calling her an "Office manager" she worked as an office manager for 2 months. She's a fitnesss instructor for a living. Its all fake. She says they coached them and made suggestions.. etc...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

If I understand the jury's role correctly, it would make the most strategic sense for the Foa Foas to keep voting off the Galus.  Since the jury is going to be made up of mostly Galu's no matter what, there would then be no favoritism based on team alliances if both of the final 2 are Foa Foas.

N


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Roy White said:


> Laura Morret lives in Salem. I go to Church with her. She's not ANYTHING like they edited her into being. They kept calling her an "Office manager" she worked as an office manager for 2 months. She's a fitnesss instructor for a living. Its all fake. She says they coached them and made suggestions.. etc...


Unfortunately, that's the nature of the beast. The only show where you can really get around the editing to some degree is Big Brother if you watch the live feeds, which is why it's my favorite reality show. It is weird that they would use office manager as her job when fitness instructor would seem to fit the show more.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Is Laura more likable in real life?  I sure hope so.  I think if he is still there, they will vote for Russell because he has been so clever and has outwitted people.  He is openly dishonest - and he tells people that.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Russell's in for a hard time this coming week I think.  And I'm not sure how watchable this season would be without him.  Shambo has her neck on the line too.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw a preview on the CBS website that said something like: _The Final 2 episodes of the season: Thursday and 2 hour special on Sunday. _ Is that all that's left? There are 6 people left, right?

N


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, my wife and I were wondering the same thing when they mentioned only 2 episodes left at the end of last week's show.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It takes forever to get to this stage, but there are still six people left, and only two more episodes and then bang bang bang people are gone.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

SUNDAY:  FINALE and AFTER SHOW.  SET YOUR DVR's!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yikes!  I'm nervous already!  

Hey, do they do more than 1 "season" per year or something?  It doesn't seem like it was 19 years ago that they started doing Survivor! 

N


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there a session tonight in the States?  They filmed a Survivor All stars straight after this series, and which got caught up in the tsunami in Samoa.  And I think it is the last one


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Hey, do they do more than 1 "season" per year or something? It doesn't seem like it was 19 years ago that they started doing Survivor!


Yes, Survivor generally airs twice a year in the U.S. There is quite a bit of info about Survivor available on it's Wiki page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_%28TV_series%29


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Another blind side tonight.  
I have to rememeber to set my DVR for Sunday night.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Gotta love


Spoiler



Brett


 for smiling his way through all this!

I was shocked the


Spoiler



Foa Foa Four stuck together and all voted Shambo!


 I thought for sure


Spoiler



Russell and Natalie were going to vote for Mick! 



N


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



The jury hated Shambo so much that she should have been the one to carry on to the end. I don't get keeping the strong guy on just to win challenges... that means -he's- winning challenges. Not to mention he's been on the fence about going after Russell himself.


 What I don't get is why nobody is questioning Russell. All of them talk how he's this great player and manipulates things so well and everyone has had trust issues at one point with him except Natalie... why are they not targeting him as a threat? Is he really that genial?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if each of them are thinking that if they go to the end with Russell they'll be shoe in for the money because he manipulated the vote for every single jury member.
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyone is saying, to the camera at least, that they think Russell has a good shot at it because he played the game so well and they think people will respect that.  I'm still not too sure how many of them know just how manipulative he has been or how integral he has been in their votes.  We automatically see it because we see his confessionals and his interactions with every other player in the game, but if they just get to see the one side of himself that he presents to them personally then I can easily see how they might respect him or even have no idea to blame Russell for being voted out.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Not to mention he's had an immunity idol at pretty much every tribal council... The members of his own tribe probably look at him as the architect of the game that has kept them from being systematically eliminated by the other tribe from day one of the merge. Which is not actually far from the truth.

The reason Russell chose Shambo was because he *has* to get Brett out at all costs, or the best he can do is 2nd place. The entire jury is composed of Brett's old team and he has given them no reason to vote against him.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very good points.  Sunday's show should be very interesting.
deb

Note to self: Set DVR.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the way keeping the strong guy on makes sense is for Mick to win immunity instead of Brett. That way, Brett can be eliminated before he can get to the Final 2 and get all the jury votes. Mick seems to be the one most vocal about Russell being a snake, but hasn't really been in a position to try to get Russell voted out yet. Also, Jaison and Natalie seem pretty loyal to Russell.

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

A bit ago I said Brett was the one to watch...remember?
We'll see...
I CAN'T WAIT FOR SUNDAY...I'M PSYCHED!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler



Brett blew it the second he tipped his pole and dropped the figure. I knew right then that he lost. 
So glad that Natalie won...Russell seemed so pissed; he hardly cracked a smile the whole post show.


 Season 20 looks like it is going to be fantastic.

The one thing I didn't like this season; was no family members coming over. I like when they do that. I missed it being a part of the show.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty sure Russell is my favorite player of any season of Survivor that I've seen.


Spoiler



One of the two of them definitely deserved it, but I kind of wanted to see Russell go all the way. If it wasn't him, at least it was Natalie. In the end he underestimated her big time and gave the jury way too much credit thinking they would vote with the one who played the best over who they hated the least. He did get the Sprint thing though which I think made him happy.



The Good Guys vs. Bad Guys thing looks fun next season though! Seems silly to call them Heroes, though Villains is fitting. Wonder if Russell will be back.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought Jaison made a great point.  Russell is the guy at work we all hate, yet watching the show, you can't help but root for him.  I don't agree with the way he played the game but he did outwit them all.

N


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I thought Jaison made a great point. Russell is the guy at work we all hate, yet watching the show, you can't help but root for him. I don't agree with the way he played the game but he did outwit them all.


I don't think the analogy worked at all! Russel played the game by the "rules"! His team was at an 8 to 4 disadvantage at the merge and he was able to bring his 4 team mates to the final 5 and 3 of his team mates to the final 3. Russel played the game better than anyone I have seen!

That being said Rupert (sp?) is still my favorite of all time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree; Rupert was lovable...and Russel l wasn't.  
He did play a fantastic game; but if I were on the jury, I would vote based on integrity and morals and not just the game play tactic. It's just the way I am.  I don't blame Natalie one bit for not "selling him the title" he wanted.  He wasn't the winner, she was.  YES, he was a good player...but does that mean we should love bank robbers who can pull off a perfect hoist; because they were strategically devious and plotted, outwitted and breached a security system...no.  (Weeeeell there is the Shawshank Redemption...best movie ever!!)


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

But, this is a game, not a bank robbery and he played the game. At first I hated him, but grew to like him and he really did play the game the best I've seen in a while. If the jury were voting based on outwit, outlast etc. they would've voted him. They all voted against him cuz he blindsided them and got them voted off. 

The 20th season should be interesting. I hope Russell's on it. I do NOT want Johnny Fairplay on it, but I have a feeling he will be since they showed him in the previews.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I would have voted for Russell, although he did look a grumpy bum when the votes were being counted.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

He got nasty enough the last couple of days that it almost had me disliking him.  I mean, I know it was a tactic and he was trying to psyche out his competition, but he was really being mean.  And this is from someone who liked him from the very beginning.  I think it also backfired on him.  It got Natalie fired up and gave her the excuse she needed to see him as a competitor instead of a friend and really fight back.  I really think if he had been nice to both of them those last two days she would have continued to play the wallflower and he'd be sitting pretty with the title he wanted so badly.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Russell did play the "game".  I also was one who thought he was cocky and should go quickly.  
The jury members had a couple of opportunities to blindside him, but they did not realize they were nulnerable.  
I also agree that his bragging that he'd won the last day or so really bugged Natalie and Mick.  
deb


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> The 20th season should be interesting. I hope Russell's on it. I do NOT want Johnny Fairplay on it, but I have a feeling he will be since they showed him in the previews.


I really doubt that they will have Johnny Fairplay back again, because he's already been back for a second season, and he went a little nuts the second time and asked to be sent home like on the third day or something.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember that.  I did not watch Fairplay on his original season, just seen commercials, etc.  
He was probably a disappointment for the ratings, so I'm thinking maybe he won't come back.
Who knows.  Should be interesting.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sorry; game or not...lie, cheat outwit...but to swear on someone's soul or on the lives of your children. I'd rather not have the million and live with my conscience.  

Russell was mean and a sore loser.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I must have missed the episode where he swore on the lives of his children...yikes.  Not good.
deb


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Russell never swore on the names on his children or cheated anyone that I know of. He was very clear, in the confessionals, that he would do what was needed to win the game. I don't know if he is the same way outside of the game but he seemed to be one of the few players that can differentiate between the game and actual life.

The game creates an artificial environment and I don't think you can hope to act the same way you do in your actual life. You can try but it is not going to advance you very far. He did outwit, outlast and outplay everyone. Erik can argue that Natalie's strategy was every bit as valid as Russell's but she didn't have one. She hooked up with the powerhouse and drafted her way in and then called it a strategy. I can certainly understand why Russell was more than a little irked at the results. He played an awesome game!

Would I like Russell in person, if I had to deal with Game Russell all the time? No. I have to believe that Russell was not as obnoxious as the viewers were lead to believe since he was never voted out. Social aspects of the game still come into play and time and again we have seen really obnoxious but brilliant game players voted out.

Based on spoilers that I have seen, that this seems to be a fairly accurate list of who will be on the next one:



Spoiler



The Heroes

Rupert Boneham, James "J.T." Thomas, Tom Westman, Colby Donaldson, James Clement, Stephenie LaGrossa, Amanda Kimmel, Jessica 'Sugar' Kiper, Cirie Fields and Candice Woodcock

The Villains

Jerri Manthey, Parvati Shallow, Sandra Diaz-Twine, Courtney Yates, Danielle DiLorenzo, Rob "Boston Rob" Mariano, Randy Bailey, Tyson Apostol, Ben "Coach" Wade and Russell Hantz


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Russell actually did not lie very much at all if you think about it.  I was amazed at how straight forward he was and how few times he actually needed to outright lie.  That's what was so impressive about him.  He told people the truth and used it to twist them around to his way of thinking.  He may have been telling a different version of the truth to different people, but very few times were they plain lies until at the very end when they became almost necessary.  I do agree with Jaison being upset about Russell not being upfront with him when it was his time to go.  I think that was probably the most despicable thing he did, and it almost looked like it bothered him.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Spoiler



Remember the really big guy who was a grave digger? Is he one of the heros? I don't recall his name.


deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think that Russell was openly dishonest, and everyone knew that, and thought he may have won more votes.  I think it was the speech that said that Natalie deserved to be there as much as Russell, that started everything thinking differently. And I suspect there was some editing where Russell may have been even more nasty than what we saw.  On another Australian forum, back on 18th November I said that I thought Natalie had a chance of winning and that was when she caught the rat - and said that rat may be the reason why she might win.  Got that one right! 

James was the person you are thinking of Deb.  Should be a great season.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking his name was James.  thank you.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It wasn't Russell who swore on the lives; it was past contestants.  However, I agree with Pushka; he was openly dishonest, rude, pushy...YES, he was a good player...just not my style.

James the hot bod was the gravedigger and he was a great guy...sure to be on the hero side.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And Johhnie Fairplay who swore on his grandmother's grave.  Wasnt it last series that someone swore on their childrens lives?  The one with Sugar and Coach.

I am such a Survivor Tragic.  The only way we can see Survivor at the same time as the US is via the internet through youtube.  Our Channel that has the contract sometimes screens the shows, weeks later, or not at all.

But I do have a Survivor Buff - from the Fans V Favourites series.  Now THAT is tragic.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka; so cool!! A buff of your own.  
Yes, Johnny not so Fairplay said his grandmother was dying and she was in perfect health!!  Contestant named Twila swore on her son's life that she was telling the truth.  Can you imagine?  Game or not...I could never; I'd be so afraid that something bad would happen to someone I love.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Just read from Washington Post! They announced the Heroes vs. Villains cast! Starts February 11th!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Here they are . . . .

*HEROES*

Rupert Boneham (Pearl Island & All-Stars)
Jessica "Sugar" Kiper (Gabon)
Colby Donaldson (Australia & All-Stars)
James "J.T." Thomas, Jr. (Tocantins)
Tom Westman (Palau)
Stephenie LaGrossa (Palau & Guatemala )
Cirie Fields (Panama & Micronesia)
Amanda Kimmel (China & Micronesia)
Candace Woodcock (Cook Islands)
James Clement (China & Micronesia)

*VILLAINS*

Rob Mariano (Marquesas & All-Stars)
Courtney Yates (China)
Randy Bailey (Gabon)
Tyson Apostol (Tocantins)
Benjamin Wade (Tocantins)
Russell Hantz (Samoa)
Jerri Manthey (Australia & All-Stars)
Sandra Diaz-Twine (Pearl Islands)
Parvati Shallow (Cook Island & Micronesia)
Danielle DiLorenzo (Panama)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Coach and his shadow are back, and Evil Russell.  He wont be able to bulk up this time.  There goes my download time next mongth (the only way us Aussies get it the same time as you guys!)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I kind of wanted to see good Russell get another chance too but I can understand why he wouldn't want to do it again.  Glad to see bad Russell back though!  Kind of surprised he'd do them back to back... but then again, this is Russell we're talking about.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I can't wait.* Rupert vs. Russell
They gave Survivor a huge plug on the People's Choice Awards last night.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Judging from the Reunion, Good Russell basically died and was revived.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, and it was sounding like his wife wasn't too happy about it... which of course she wouldn't be.  But even if he wanted to go back I doubt she'd have let him.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you notice in the reunion show, after Russell mentioned he felt he had a body floating experience, when they cut to an ad break Jeff when straight up to him as soon as the cameras moved off?  I think that whole episode really scared him.

The Tsunami occurred while they were filming this series - they werent impacted but they were very close by to other areas that were.  I wonder if they will mention any of this or prefer to well, not ignore it exactly but not mention it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*SET YOUR DVRs:* SURVIVOR HEROES VS. VILLAINS STARTS NEXT WEEK!!! I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad you posted this... for some reason my DVR hadn't picked up that it was starting. Usually it just picks up from the previous series recording even though it has a different title.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a huge fan! Yay, only one week to go... can't wait!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

There is an hour-long special on TONIGHT with the returning contestants:  why did you come back, what have you been doing since you were on Survivor, etc.  7p.m. Central time on CBS.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

crebel said:


> There is an hour-long special on TONIGHT with the returning contestants: why did you come back, what have you been doing since you were on Survivor, etc. 7p.m. Central time on CBS.


I didn't know about that... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ditto, thanks Crebel!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Grrr, in Australia if we want to see it at the same time as you lot, we have to use torrents...   Sometimes the station doesnt even show them at all - we never got Survivor Marquesas, or else they show them at 11.30 pm!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no!! A freaking New Orleans mayoral debate is playing in it's place!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Oh no!! A freaking New Orleans mayoral debate is playing in it's place!!!


Oh lordy, you think they would get their priorities sorted wouldnt you!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Oh lordy, you think they would get their priorities sorted wouldnt you!


I know! And I'm not even from N.O. so the election doesn't even pertain to me!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Oh no!! A freaking New Orleans mayoral debate is playing in it's place!!!


It's replaying @ 2AM or something though... I recorded it for my MIL.

I just watched it! I loved it... got me in the spirit, can't wait! Did anyone else notice the "In memory of Jenn Lyon 1972-2010 at the end?  She placed 4th on Palau and died of breast cancer in January... just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I just watched it! I loved it... got me in the spirit, can't wait! Did anyone else notice the "In memory of Jenn Lyon 1972-2010 at the end?  She placed 4th on Palau and died of breast cancer in January... just a couple of weeks ago.


I watched and loved it too. 
Very sad about Jenn Lyon. Also, seeing the segment with Ethan really made me tear up. Anyone who hasn't yet watched the special from last night, if you have Ondemand or can watch it online, DO IT!! It was really good.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry for those of you that were pre-empted, hope you can find it online somewhere.  They really made a big deal of the coming match-up between Richard Hatch from Season 1 and Russell from last season.  I think Hatch can take Russell down with one-hand tied behind his back because his sneakiness is so much smoother.

I loved both the segment with Ethan and the one with Rupert.  I will start out rooting for both of them,


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Guess I missed that the show last week was more of a reunion show than a preview of the personality interactions for this season.  I guess neither Richard Hatch or Ethan are on Villans/Heroes.  Therefore my  comments above make no sense whatsoever, duh......


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be watching. It's been awhile since I've seen any of them, but Boston Rob, Jerri, Rupert, and  Colby will have me tuning in.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

IMPORTANT NOTE:  DVR's will not automatically pick it up...because each season the name changes...it's not just Survivor.  It's survivor heroes vs. villians.  It was Survivor Samoa...Will need to reset DVR's for the new full title.  When I checked mine it wasn't set to automatically record and that was the reason; new title.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

sjc said:


> IMPORTANT NOTE: DVR's will not automatically pick it up...because each season the name changes...it's not just Survivor. It's survivor heroes vs. villians. It was Survivor Samoa...Will need to reset DVR's for the new full title. When I checked mine it wasn't set to automatically record and that was the reason; new title.


Mine wasn't picking it up either, however it has picked up the previous 4 or 5 seasons without me resetting... so not sure what changed this season.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I LOVED the special airing the other night...My heart broke for Ethan...see money can't buy you your health.  He seems to be doing very well now, and I think he and Jenna make an adorable couple.  

I can't WAIT for Thursday...I'm psyched!!!


----------

